# Spain and Portugal poi



## Wanderlust (Oct 24, 2016)

Can anyone help i have downloaded the wildcamping app to my phone and it doesn't show any wildcamping spots in Spain and Portugal 
Cheers paul


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 24, 2016)

The app was developed before the Iberia POIs were introduced.

If you select Custom POIs you should be able to choose Iberia as the POI set you wish to be displayed ...


----------



## Chris Evans001 (Aug 26, 2018)

*Sorry to resurrect an old thread*

Hi,
New member here...

I have the exact same problem as the above.

I can see the advice give but I do not seem to have the option of custom sets.

Can someone help please.  I am missing all the Iberian poi's.

Thanks Chris


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 26, 2018)

There are two versions of the app available.

Make sure that you have the Wild Camping POI v2.1 app installed.


----------



## Chris Evans001 (Aug 27, 2018)

That's done the trick.  Many thanks.


----------

